# Alvey Reels?



## LitzFish26 (Apr 14, 2003)

Gentleman,
I am in the process of looking for another surf rod and reel. I have been hearing an awful lot about these Alvey Reels from Australia. Does anyone have any feedback on these? The 650 A5 to be exact? I currently enjoy the equipment I have now Okuma, Penn, Shimano..etc. I just wanted to know if it is worth the expense to add one of these baby's to my arsenal of fishing poles!?

Thanks,
Litz


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Here is a past post: http://www.pierandsurf.com/cgi-bin/ultbb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=7&t=000677 

Beachbum might have more info since it was his post. I myself have never used them.


----------



## seafisher (Mar 11, 2003)

I've never used one but I know that they can cast really far. One of the series can hold 1000 yds. of 20 pound test. They are suppose to operate sort of like a spinning reel except for the retreive.


----------



## LitzFish26 (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks,
I know that the guy who invented them holds the world record in casting. Something like 661 feet. The casting distance is one of the reasons why I am interested in one. However, I don't know what the user friendliness value is. Just curious. Thanks!

Litz


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

From the little bit I found out, I desided aginst getting one. I think the biggest problem will be customizing a rod to make it cast far. because the spool is so big around you would need very large eyes on the rod to make it work properly. You may need to do away with half of the eyes. In long distance casting they have fewer eyes on the rod to make less drag, but the fisherman needs more eyes to use each rod to its full potentual. I hope this helps you.


----------



## LitzFish26 (Apr 14, 2003)

Beachbms,
Thanks for the input. I think that you are right. I will probably pass altogether on the Alvey reel. I really do not feel like customizing a rod for it. Thanks for the advice!

Litz


----------

